# Turkey Trio



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Just finished up this big piece for a customer. I guess he went to Nebraska last year and bagged three birds. One really nice big 22 lb Boss Tom, a smaller but still nice Tom, and a little Jakey pooh. He wanted them all strutting together all in a row with the big boss gobbler up front and the other two bringing up the rear.

This project was a LOT of work but I think it turned out pretty cool. 8)

Enjoy.


----------



## Jonny Utah (Jul 4, 2008)

That is as good as it gets. Tex, I will come up early Thursday afternoon after work to get that chukar.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Nice look'in stuff Tex. 

Tom-tom and a little one, I like the set-up . It's cool.... 8)


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

Looks like you are as good with the taxidermy as you are with the grill Tex. That is one hell of a mount.


----------



## cwp (Nov 25, 2007)

That has got to be one of the best looking turkey mounts I have ever seen!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> Looks like you are as good with the taxidermy as you are with the grill Tex.


Naaa, I'm WAY better on the grill! 8) :mrgreen:


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow.... that is a good looking set of birds right there. Very nice!!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

tex you are out doing your self. that awesome. nice job.the hunter will be happy with the turn out.


----------



## RJ-Max4 (Sep 11, 2007)

Very nice!!!!


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Great work as always!!!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Well, the guy just came with a big walk-in trailer and got his turkeys. He crapped his pants...


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

If he came and got them I assume you got paid so does that mean you are buying the drinks tonight? 8)


----------



## shotgunwill (May 16, 2008)

I bet he did **** his drawers! I bet the smell was horrible! Tex you're a bad ass.


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

I saw those turks live they were sexy..... Well I mean dead and sexy.... I tried to touch them and was quickly reprimanded.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

north slope said:


> I saw those turks live they were sexy..... Well I mean dead and sexy.... I tried to touch them and was quickly reprimanded.


That's right! Never let a troll in your shop folks! They'll eat all your Cashew Brittle and they can't keep their grubby little vermin paws off the merchandise. :evil:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

luv2fsh&hnt said:


> If he came and got them I assume you got paid so does that mean you are buying the drinks tonight? 8)


He paid for the whole thing up front! :shock: That account is long overdrawn...


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Tex, sent you PM.


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> [quote="luv2fsh&hnt":3l4bz99h]If he came and got them I assume you got paid so does that mean you are buying the drinks tonight? 8)


He paid for the whole thing up front! :shock: That account is long overdrawn... [/quote:3l4bz99h]

Just my luck a day late and a dollar short.Guess I will just keep on being thirsty. :lol:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> That's right! Never let a troll in your shop folks! *They'll eat all your Cashew Brittle* and they can't keep their grubby little vermin paws off the merchandise. :evil:


North slope ate all of it ??? :shock: :shock:

|-O-| |-O-| |-O-| |-O-|


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

No, he did not eat all of it, I distracted him with a young goat. But he did manage to fish out the biggest pieces.


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> No, he did not eat all of it, I distracted him with a young goat. But he did manage to fish out the biggest pieces.


And you wonder why my kids mock you! :rotfl:


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

Hey, great to see some beautiful mounts on these guys, and i do mean beautiful. They are pretty new to this area and one of these days when I can figure out where to go for a good chance to connect, a good chance to draw out and still be able to make these old legs go the distance I'm going to give it a try. Biggest problem will be, I won't have my best buddy (Sparky) with me and I'm a foot soldier with no patience for sitting.  Sure would like to bag one of those guys though.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

north slope said:


> [quote="TEX-O-BOB":2tazb2ua]No, he did not eat all of it, I distracted him with a young goat. But he did manage to fish out the biggest pieces.


And you wonder why my kids mock you! :rotfl:[/quote:2tazb2ua]

Your kids mock me because you teach them to mock me.

Evil little trolls beget evil little vermin trolls.

Why are you such a hater?


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> [quote="north slope":1ikq6y49][quote="TEX-O-BOB":1ikq6y49]No, he did not eat all of it, I distracted him with a young goat. But he did manage to fish out the biggest pieces.


And you wonder why my kids mock you! :rotfl:[/quote:1ikq6y49]

Your kids mock me because you teach them to mock me.

Evil little trolls beget evil little vermin trolls.

Why are you such a hater?[/quote:1ikq6y49]I talked to them and they said they have learned nothing from me, they have keyed in on you on there own. You are a vermin magnet. :roll:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Nonsense! Kids learn from examples set by their parents.

Monkey see/hear, monkey do. I your case it's, Troll vermin see/hear, troll vermin do.


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

I saw this one in person and its great work. Do yourself a favor, if you shoot a turkey this year...take it to TEX!


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

That's a great looking set of turkeys! Bravo! Bravo!


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Nonsense! Kids learn from examples set by their parents.
> 
> Monkey see/hear, monkey do. I your case it's, Troll vermin see/hear, troll vermin do.


They said they would be nice to you if you take them pheasant hunting at the pheasant farm.  * This Saturday...


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

north slope said:


> [quote="TEX-O-BOB":3lxc1lgq]Nonsense! Kids learn from examples set by their parents.
> 
> Monkey see/hear, monkey do. I your case it's, Troll vermin see/hear, troll vermin do.


They said they would be nice to you if you take them pheasant hunting at the pheasant farm.  * This Saturday...[/quote:3lxc1lgq]

Bribery in exchange for niceness... Hmmmm, sounds like conditional love to me.

My love can't be bought.

I'll take you and Maxi-Pad pheasant hunting, Vermin are not allowed. Especially mean disrespectful troll vermin.


----------



## vdogs (Sep 22, 2007)

Outstanding work Tex!


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

north slope said:


> [quote="TEX-O-BOB":2r1l40si]Nonsense! Kids learn from examples set by their parents.
> 
> Monkey see/hear, monkey do. I your case it's, Troll vermin see/hear, troll vermin do.


They said they would be nice to you if you take them pheasant hunting at the pheasant farm.  * This Saturday...[/quote:2r1l40si]
Pheasant farm??? :roll: No wonder that dog won't run...get you lazy a** out on some wild chukar!


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

bwhntr said:


> north slope said:
> 
> 
> > [quote="TEX-O-BOB":kbwlaxqt]Nonsense! Kids learn from examples set by their parents.
> ...


Pheasant farm??? :roll: No wonder that dog won't run...get you lazy a** out on some wild chukar![/quote:kbwlaxqt]Ohhh we have been out running around for chukar don't kid yourself!!


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

EXCELLENT mount Tex... Very perty...


----------

